
Infinitely fast phase velocity with zero-index metamaterials - Schiphol
http://qz.com/532580/scientists-have-found-a-way-to-make-light-waves-travel-infinitely-fast/
======
xpda
The headline is not correct. The article is about how light is processed, not
how it travels.

~~~
Schiphol
The title is taken verbatim from the link. I agree it's a bit misleading, but
I'm finding it hard to come up with a better one. I'm open to suggestions :)

~~~
dalke
"Infinitely fast phase velocity with zero-index metamaterials"

~~~
Schiphol
All right, let's go with that :)

